# Smoked Wild Hog Ribs on deck...pics. added



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2018)

Just pulled 4 racks of wild hog ribs out of the freezer to thaw. 
St. Louis cut pork ribs just went on sale @ the grocer for $1.57/lb. so I'll pick up some of those too.
My plan is to smoke the wild hog ribs for about 2~3 hours then Baste and wrap them in foil and lower the heat to 200* and let them get tender. I'll be using a home made blackberry BBQ sauce for the wild hog ribs and the store bought will be dry rub only.

Pics. early inda morning when de hit da grill.


----------



## oberst (Mar 13, 2018)

I’ve shot hogs and made bratwurst but never ribs. How are they compared to regular store bought fatty ribs?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 13, 2018)

oberst said:


> I’ve shot hogs and made bratwurst but never ribs. How are they compared to regular store bought fatty ribs?


Very lean and not as much meat on the ribs, but very flavorful. You have to wrap them in foil-no exception-in order for them to get tender.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how they turn out!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

Been busy workin inda yard while everything cooks.
Here are a few pics...

Whole sides of ribs off 50lb hogs. Each rack is ~14" long by 10" wide. Should be very tender. Seasoned up ready to hit the smokehouse.






I have 4 racks of ribs.






Beans have been inda oven since 9am. Put them inda smokehouse to get a kiss of smoke...






More when I pull them off to foil...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

Here is the recipe I use for the Blackberry BBQ Sauce...
http://www.wafb.com/story/802217/chef-john-folses-blackberry-bbq-sauce

Only change I make is that I use Smuckers spreadable fruit in place of the preserves and the fresh blackberries. If you don't mind the seeds, you can use the fruit. I use a whole jar of this:


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

Pulled the ribs to wrap in foil after 3 hours of apple wood smoke @225...






Splash of beer before wrapping to keep them moist...






Moved the beans back in the [email protected]* until tender. 







Dunno how long it'll take for the ribs to get tender. I'll check 'em in 2 hours.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 14, 2018)

That is looking like a great meal...... Love the blackberry sauce recipe that you posted the link on. Mmmm I am drooling already.... Points early...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

ab, I have been making that sauce for a long time. USe to pick fresh blackberries to make it, but when I started using the spreadable fruit I could not tell the difference taste wise.

Thanks for the likes. They smell awesome BTW...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

Got to be some of the hardest beans I have ever cooked! Soaked overnight for at least 12 hours, in 300* oven @9am for 4 hours, then in the smokehouse for 2 hours, Back in 300* oven for another 2 hours and still hard.

I cranked the oven up to 350* and will stir the pot every 30 minutes so they won't stick.....hope that works....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

I'll tell you on thing-next time I make baked cowboy beans from dry beans, I will cook the beans first, then mix up the cowboy beans! This is ridiculous!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2018)

Ribs turned out awesome, but the beans were a complete failure. I used a bag of great northern beans I had on hand that a buddy brought to the hunting camp this past season. Needed to be cooked. I don't know if using great northerns was the problem or not-I usually use the smaller navy beans.

The beans would never get soft....even after 12 hours of cooking! And I soaked them overnight! Cooked for so long the sugars in the cowboy beans turned bitter...I ended up throwing it out, nothing I can do to save them. Very disappointed. 

But... I enjoyed the ribs and I was only cooking for myself tonight so no big deal. Here's a pic....






Not a lot of meat on them, but packed with flavor!!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 15, 2018)

Great looking ribs there!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks abc!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 15, 2018)

Man those look good!
I haven't wrapped mine BUT I keep as much fat on them as possible and I "transplant" fat that I save from other parts of the hog that I save.  I lay it over the ribs to help keep them from drying up or burning up in any spots.
I also cook to temp with probes using SmokinAl's approach but I take them up to about 200F or so.

Also I agree, the wild pork ribs are out of this world with flavor.  Wild pork is awesome and seems so much more flavorful than farm raised :)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks tallbm, I finished them off today for lunch. I like to wrap wild hog ribs to ensure they get tender. The fat can be so iffy pig to pig. some are very lean while others the fat can be strong...


----------



## motocrash (Mar 15, 2018)

Pennsylvania beer? No Abita Purple Haze?:)


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Pennsylvania beer? No Abita Purple Haze?:)


I drink the Abita! <just kidding>
It's what I had on hand....


----------

